
Rating RateMyProfessors.com - davidw
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/04/rating-ratemypr.html
======
brent
"The best way to get good ratings is to be relatively easy on grades, good
looking or both"

"Last year, a scholarly study found a high correlation between
RateMyProfessors.com and a university’s own system of student evaluations."

This is not "another victory for Web 2.0". This shows that both systems are
flawed because they are both correlated with the wrong metrics!

------
byrneseyeview
Student ratings on the Internet correlate with student ratings on paper?
Great.

It would be interesting to study what happens to students whose teachers have
a reputation as smart, but tough graders, versus the opposite.
RrateMyProfessors would have the data on that (if they could get information
on student income).

------
ilamont
"OMG, dont take profesor smiths class. he was to hard on grades. u will regret
it 4eva!!!"

~~~
phaedrus
Actually at the CS department at my university we used RateMyProfessor to
avoid truly bad professors, it was not just about grades you seem to be
implying. We used it as a tool to protect ourselves as consumers from a
business which was taking advantage of its customers by hiring trash and
passing them off as professors. That's not to say all the professors were like
that, but the CS department was being run that way. I'm not kidding - the
school was even investigated by the FBI for the number of registered sex
offenders the CS department hired as instructors.

So it was more like, "OMG! dont take professor smiths class. he harasses women
and the school does nothing about it."

------
nazgulnarsil
I currently have a professor whom other students warned me about. I can see
why, she weeds out the bullshit. I think she's great.

